# Is a Persian the same breed as a Himalayan?



## doodles (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm sorry if that sounds silly, but I keep finding confusing things online - and even when I talk to people it seems that theyy are the same breed. I just never realized that.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

As I've understood it a Himalayan is a colourpoint persian.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Sol hit the nail right on the thumb! :wink: A Himalayan is actually a Persian with color points, like a Siamese. Makes one wonder why they were not named Siamese Persians...

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Himalayans are actually a combo of Siamese and Persians (from the origin of the breed). They keep breeding with Persians to strengthen the body shape.

This is how it goes from what I've read before

Black persian + siamese = short haired black cats

Now... you take the short haired black cats - and breed them with a batch of other cats that have the same black perisan and siamese combo - and you get a Himalayan more or less. Since they have so many Himalayan cats now - they just breed those together.

I'm sorry about the lack of sorces for this post - I can't remember if I read it out of a cat encyclopidia or a cat breeders magazine.


----------



## Blue (Jul 21, 2004)

I invite you to visit my web-site!  I hope to like you!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I dont' get what you mean on your website by "self" cats. I've never heard this term before, can you tell me what it is? Also -- I've only ever heard of "lynx point" -- not "tabby point." Is this different?


----------



## Blue (Jul 21, 2004)

ForJazz, in the first time escuse me for my bad english  .
In the "FIFe language", self is a simple colour (blue, red etc., without smoke or lynx), when all hair have the same colour from root until point (you understand me? :roll: ) and "tabby" yes, is "lynx" (FIFe use this word for that).


----------

